# Recommend me some home audio forums.



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

So far I've discovered av123.com and audioholics.com. What other forums are there with heavy classifieds activity?


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I dunno about classifieds, but I like the DIY Audio section on avsforum.com, as well as htshack.com and hometheatershack.com.


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

Check out http://avsforum.com/ Don't know about their classifieds section though.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

diyaudio
HTGuide Forum
Home Theater Forum
Audio Asylum
Fullrange Driver Forum
Cult of the Infinitely Baffled


----------



## nduncw (Apr 18, 2007)

I always liked Audiogon.com when I was putting my HT together. Hope this helps.

Nathan


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

hometheatershack.com
they have illka, and thats all that matters 

lots of great testing done by our finnish friend Illka


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Kahooli said:


> hometheatershack.com
> they have illka, and thats all that matters
> 
> lots of great testing done by our finnish friend Illka


There's been a lot of talk of him and his amp testing on AVS


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

These are always helpful:
Parts Express Tech Talk
Madisound Audio Discussion Forum


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

www.Audiocircle.com

and 

www.audiogon.com

are my favorites.


----------

